

Microsoft and Nokia seal mobile deal worth billions - tomkarlo
http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/microsoftpri0/2014835644_microsoft_and_nokia_seal_mobile_deal_worth_billion.html

======
tomkarlo
It's like tying the Hindenberg to the Titanic.

